# Peta Comment about the Kentucky Derby Runner Up



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/rah/news;_ylt=A ... &type=lgns

real nice piece about PETA.......what a sad group of people who should have to work a real job.......they are clueless!


----------



## brook (Nov 18, 2008)

it's really a fantastic game. i enjoy the game very much. have a great time by enjoying this article.

==========
Brook

kentucky drug rehab


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Talk about random!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I think they should take out the runner up ever year. :gag:


----------



## sharoosunidhi (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,
I am newly join in this site. Here is where you can find information and resources concerning drug and alcohol abuse. If you need to find out how to help a loved one who is an addict, the information is here on this site. Or, if you need to know how to understand substance abuse, you will be able to learn more here. You can also find out how and why people become substance abusers.
=========================================
sharoo
Drug Intervention Kentucky


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

sharoosunidhi said:


> Hi,
> I am newly join in this site. Here is where you can find information and resources concerning drug and alcohol abuse. If you need to find out how to help a loved one who is an addict, the information is here on this site. Or, if you need to know how to understand substance abuse, you will be able to learn more here. You can also find out how and why people become substance abusers.
> =========================================
> sharoo
> Drug Intervention Kentucky


I get why you posted this here it is because you think that any one who belongs to peta is on crack. I understand now


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

KurtR said:


> sharoosunidhi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


i agree. and i don't think they know what there talking about when they say we shouldn't hunt if our ancestors didn't hunt we would be dead, and if we don't hunt here in mn deer pop. is already too high and we would hardly be able to drive down the road with out hitting one or they would over graze and kill there selfs off.

bottom line after all these 100's of years of being at the top of the food chain we cant just take ourselves out.


----------

